# Beer Cartel - what to buy?



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/5/16)

I've been pondering on my own for a little too long and SWMBO keeps asking why I haven't used the $100 voucher she got me for Xmas, so thought I would throw it out for some assistance to address my indecision.

*If you had $100 to spend at Beer Cartel, what beers would you buy and why?*

I'm open to basically everything except belly button fluff or brewer beard beer, no bodily parts, please.

My favorite styles (to date):

Stout/Porter (Love Coopers Best Extra, 4 Pines)
Ales (APA, AIPA, IIPA, ESB, IRA) - I haven't had any Pirate Life beers, feel silly about that....
Saison (Love Saison Dupont)

Want to taste the best recent examples of either the above or even other new styles. I am unfamiliar with Belgian/Trappist beers but have loved Rochefort 10 and Chimay Blue every time I have had them. What are some others that are potentially better? Understand I won't get much for $100 if in this category, but so be it. Quality over quantity if key here for me.

TIA :beerbang:


----------



## droid (10/5/16)

delerium tremens, forbidden fruit...now i have to go and have a look man...


----------



## droid (10/5/16)

it is truly no place for an unemployed person to be spending any time....man that's one easy way to get through $100 - pan head fruit loops looked interesting too, good luck!


----------



## GibboQLD (10/5/16)

Guess it depends whether you're after hard to find beers or beers you can get some extra mileage out of (i.e., by re-using dregs).

I reckon I'd be keen on getting some amazing beers that I can harvest the dregs from -- the Mad Fermentationist has a list that you could be able to cross-reference if that's your thing.


----------



## gap (10/5/16)

Beer Cartel had a special release of dark beers from 4Pines. about $40 for 4 500ml bottles of special release dark beers.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/5/16)

Knee Deep Brewery Breaking Bud, Hoptologist or any available beer that make for a true US style IPa and IIPA.

Golden Road brewery's beers.

Mikkeller or Evil Twin beers.


----------



## Grainer (10/5/16)

Clout stout by nail is meant to be good


----------



## Yob (10/5/16)

Local has this for $70

I do have to wonder what exactly makes it worth this amount for a single bottle? 

Anyone?


----------



## Benn (10/5/16)

2 Slabs of VB, a packet of Durries and some Salt 'n' Vinegar chips.


----------



## Grainer (10/5/16)

Yob said:


> Local has this for $70
> 
> I do have to wonder what exactly makes it worth this amount for a single bottle?
> 
> Anyone?


LMAO.. meant to be one of the best RIS .. but bet we could probably brew on par with it ! didn't realise it was that price !


----------



## Yob (10/5/16)

Grainer said:


> LMAO.. meant to be one of the best RIS .. but bet we could probably brew on par with it ! didn't realise it was that price !


plenty of good RIS's out there and arent at that price range.. Im really hoping to hear from someone who has had it and has a perspective.. I'd dearly love to hear someone say it's worth it.. while I'd really like to get one, I find it hard to justify at that price point.


----------



## Topher (10/5/16)

Rodenbach grand cru. 
A few Pirate life cans.
More rodenbach grand cru.
Local belgiuns from La Sirene.
More rodenbach grand cru.


----------



## peteru (11/5/16)

Some of the best beers I bought from Beer Cartel:

Struise Black Damnation II - Mocha Bomb
Struise Black Damnation IV - Coffee Club
Rogue New Crustacean Barleywineish Imperial IPA Sorta
Mikkeller / Three Floyds Majsgoop
Mikkeller/Three Floyds Boogoop
Budejovicky Budvar Dark Lager 500ml
Tuatara Double Trouble 500ml Bottle
Murrays Fred West Coast IPA
Mikkeller 20


But, it looks like most of these are not in stock anymore. :-(
You need to try this - it's been rated the best beer in the world:

Westvleteren 12 (XII)

I'm actually surprised that it is available so easily. It took me about 8 years to get my hands on 3 bottles - that was about 2 years ago. It's pretty good!


----------



## peteru (11/5/16)

I'd also recommend this:
De Dolle Dulle Teve 10 (Mad Bitch)

Very nice beer from a small brewery in Belgium. I was lucky to do the brewery tour with the brewer and even got to meet the woman that this beer was named after. She was actually a lovely lady. One of the very special things that I got to taste on the tour was a barrel aged beer. I think it was about 13 years old when I was there. All the beer brewed at De Dolle is done using very, very old techniques, including open vat fermentation and gravity fed wort chilling. Fascinating place.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/5/16)

droid said:


> it is truly no place for an unemployed person to be spending any time....man that's one easy way to get through $100 - pan head fruit loops looked interesting too, good luck!


Soz about that 




gap said:


> Beer Cartel had a special release of dark beers from 4Pines. about $40 for 4 500ml bottles of special release dark beers.


Yeah totally missed it, spewing!




Pratty1 said:


> Knee Deep Brewery Breaking Bud, Hoptologist or any available beer that make for a true US style IPa and IIPA.
> 
> Golden Road brewery's beers.
> 
> Mikkeller or Evil Twin beers.


Will check those out!




Topher said:


> Rodenbach grand cru.
> A few Pirate life cans.
> More rodenbach grand cru.
> Local belgiuns from La Sirene.
> More rodenbach grand cru.


I might get a Rodenbach Grand Cru - is this "the" Grand Cru I see referred to a lot on here or are there many good examples?




peteru said:


> Some of the best beers I bought from Beer Cartel:
> 
> Struise Black Damnation II - Mocha Bomb
> Struise Black Damnation IV - Coffee Club
> ...





peteru said:


> I'd also recommend this:
> De Dolle Dulle Teve 10 (Mad Bitch)
> 
> Very nice beer from a small brewery in Belgium. I was lucky to do the brewery tour with the brewer and even got to meet the woman that this beer was named after. She was actually a lovely lady. One of the very special things that I got to taste on the tour was a barrel aged beer. I think it was about 13 years old when I was there. All the beer brewed at De Dolle is done using very, very old techniques, including open vat fermentation and gravity fed wort chilling. Fascinating place.


Wow, might need a new SWMBO who gets me $500 vouchers lmfao. Nice list/input thanks mater. Will definitely have to try the ones from that list that are in stock. As for the Westvleteren, will add to the bucket list =D


Keep em coming fellas, got about another week before I wanna order


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/5/16)

Bump for Friday-nighters, maybe you're even sampling some Beer Cartel wares right now?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/8/16)

For what it's worth, here's my list. Snuck over the $100 slightly, shhh. I would have looked at more of the above suggestions, well I did, they are out of stock :-(

Now the hard part, waiting.

*Anchor Steam* (Single X 1) 




1



_$5.50_

*Pirate Life Hopco NZ Pale Ale* (Single X 1) 




1



_$5.50_

*Pirate Life Pale Ale* (Single X 1) 




1



_$5.50_

*Pirate Life IIPA* (Single X 1) 




1



_$13.50_

*Pirate Life IPA* (Single X 1) 




1



_$6.00_

*Stone & Wood Stone Beer* (Single X 1) 




1



_$11.00_

*Brouwerij Van Steenberge Gulden Draak* (Single X 1) 




1



_$11.00_

*Delirium Tremens* (Single X 1) 




1



_$11.50_

*Rodenbach Can* (Single X 1) 




1



_$6.00_

*Colonial Draught - Kolsch Ale* (Single X 1) 




1



_$4.50_

*Panhead Canhead Lola Deville Rosehip + Hibiscus Saison* (Single X 1) 




1



_$9.00_

*Moon Dog Mack Daddy* (Single X 1) 




1



_$5.00_

*Tripel Karmeliet* (Single X 1) 




1



_$8.00_

*Riverside 77 IPA* (Single X 1) 




1



_$7.00_

*Six String Dark Red IPA* (Single X 1) 




1



_$5.50_

*Saison Dupont 330ml* (Single X 1) 




1



_$7.50_


----------



## technobabble66 (26/8/16)

SOOOoooo ... over 100 days to pick 16 beers.

I can see why you didn't go with DJ_L1GHtN1NG 
h34r:

:lol:

PS: Beers look great. Looking forward to hearing about them, especially those Belgians: Gulden, DTs, Rodenbach, Karmeliet.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/8/16)

Haha you're assuming I spent time during that period thinking about and planning my selections


----------



## Mardoo (26/8/16)

Nah. How's your right arm holding up, anyway?


----------



## Darkflavour (30/8/16)

I've found a Noge O/Bridge Road Brewers Aurora Borealis online. One of my favs of all time.
Certainly don't have the money now, but with that $100 Id purchase that, and some new IPAs with the change (if there is any change left :-/).


----------



## TheWiggman (30/8/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> 1 _$9.00_ *Moon Dog Mack Daddy* (Single X 1)


Tell me how you go with this. I got bought a 6 pack of them and tipped it half way through the first stubby. Absolute rubbish. Other than that nice looking list.
Geez that Pirate Life IPA is expensive.


----------



## Darkflavour (30/8/16)

Darkflavour said:


> I've found a Noge O/Bridge Road Brewers Aurora Borealis online. One of my favs of all time.
> Certainly don't have the money now, but with that $100 Id purchase that, and some new IPAs with the change (if there is any change left :-/).


It's the original number one Borealis too, sent in whiskey barels to Australia from Norway.

Hmmm, sounding like a serious investment, and I can see plenty more I'd like for that price.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/9/16)

Moon Dog - Mack Daddy AVOID. I tipped it, agree with everything Wiggman has posted about it. Citrusy as all **** with nothing else to back it up. Waste of dosh.

Rodenbach, Pirate Life Pale and Anchor Steam however, magnificent!!!!


----------

